
The Texas Sharpshooter Fallacy - ckuehne
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/09/11/the-texas-sharpshooter-fallacy/
======
cperciva
What this comes down to, really, is that people are bad at statistics. The
birthday "paradox" is a good example of this; another I like is that in a
random bridge hand, there's a ~67% chance that you'll have three cards of the
same value and a ~71% chance that you and your partner together will have all
four cards of some value.

